

Dear Facebook's 200,000,000th user, here's what you missed... - twampss
http://www.iseff.com/post/94234480/dear-facebooks-200-000-000th-user-heres-what-you

======
mynameishere
Short version: You missed nothing.

------
chris
Anyone recall the ability to see where your friends last logged in from at
their school? ex: "Chris last logged in from Simmons Hall".

I found it pretty interesting they had these names, given the rDNS didn't
resolve to anything descriptive.

~~~
selcouth
When did it do that? I was in pretty early, but dont remember that
one....woulda been nice!

~~~
Alex3917
It ended in September 2006. It was cool because you could see the other
person's IP, which was useful because you could then use your Google analytics
to see which hot girls were clicking the links from your facebook profile to
your home page.

------
dtap
The bit about News Feed is the most important to me.

 _News Feed. The news feed was by far the most revolutionary thing that
Facebook ever did. It not only changed the way people interact with Facebook,
but really with the web as a whole. It’s probably the most copied feature of
Facebook, and for good reason. Facebook is nothing today without the News
Feed._

------
lpgauth
I like it better when it was closed to Universities and Companies... The
signal to noise as increased exponentially since the introduction of regions.

------
selcouth
And who could forget Zuck's photo up in the upper right corner. :D

~~~
daveambrose
Now, if I remember correctly, there were theories as to "who" was in that
photo. Groups on FB started popping up seeing if it was this one kid from a
certain school that was used in that photo.

------
lurkinggrue
I just don't get facebook. It feels like the AOL of social media.

The part that turned me off is when I tried to sign up it wouldn't let me
continue without giving it the logon to my email accounts.

I prefer far more open systems like friend feed.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Are you sure it wouldn't let you continue?

That absolutely doesn't sound right.

~~~
philh
You certainly don't have to give it your login details, but as I recall that
isn't entirely clear. There's a "skip this step" button, but the language used
doesn't make it sound like that option exists.

I may be misremembering though, and I expect the exact details change from
time to time.

~~~
lurkinggrue
They didn't make it obvious and it comes off as they just want to rummage
though all my accounts. It turned me off to them rather quickly.

Right after I signed up they started Beacon.

------
ed
None of this is very notable, but there was also Wirehog: a web app Zuck (et.
al.) wrote to share files over Facebook.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wirehog>

